# Delete thread



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

The thread "look up off topic" contains matters which should have been resolved via pm.

I'd prefer to see it deleted in its entirety, what do you think?


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I think this is now the fourth thread resulting from the correct action of the mods.

If it's deleted another two will take its place, much like cutting off a serpent's head.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham

I agree with you in principle, (about sorting via PM) but after a previous dodgy decision I wrote to the mods and it was ignored.

ie I received sanction for anothers bad behaviour, when I pointed it out, nothing, not even a well I saw it like this..............

Actually If I remember rightly you noticed and mentioned it online at the time

George


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Have you looked at the viewing list 1255 thats more than most topics ? and while the figures may be questioned ?? it could be said that they show that there is still a great deal of interest ?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

The thought behind this poll was to gauge opinion, nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

As Graham has objected so strongly to my views on his request:

"What do you think"

I have moved my thoughts to the debate on "Off Topic" posts 

peedee


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

peedee said:


> So I think the vote should be do you want "off topic" removed from the home page or not, rather than removal of this single topic.


With respect Peedee, if you want such a poll then instigate it; it would be preferable to hijacking this one.

*This poll was deliberately kept simple... to gauge opinion on the single issue of delete or not in regard to one specific thread.*

Please keep *on topic*

Edit:
Thanks Peedee for finally removing your off topic comment to a more appropriate place


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I gave an opinion as requested.

peedee


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Peedee I will send you a pm.

pm sent... ignored by the recipient who failed to respond, sad init?

The poll is about deleting or not deleting another thread... when I asked _What do you think?_ it was qualified to mean only one subject... IT WAS SUBJECTIVE AND SPECIFIC sorry to have to shout but sometimes it's the only way 8O

Was that hard to understand, surely not :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

It might be an idea to start another 'policy' forum where threads discussing contentious issues could be discussed. Don't know if it is possible to stop threads in a given forum popping back to the top every time someone posts? If the webbie can do that then these discussions can continue, but only those who go looking for them will get involved


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree with bb695
. . how about adding another forum, call it "off line-out of order-contentious & immaterial" 
I kinda like the mixture of subjects found on MHF - where else would I find education & discussion on every subject under the sun ?
It could have a warning "WARNING - the contents of this forum may offend people of a weak disposition - enter at your own risk" 
[and it would have the added advantage of allowing the moderators some time away in their motorhomes rather than sitting infront of their PC's all day ]


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, sng

It really p?? me off when people highjack the topic and answer something completely different ?? LOL


Have you read the one about the new Gazebo ?? or is it about smoking ???


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Brian

Stop trying to wind me up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's a sad fact that many threads end up carrying 'passengers' who're too B *lazy* to initiate a thread of their own. :roll:

Sun readers?

If any reader has a genuine disability that prevents them understanding the concept of 'on topic' please write HELP on the back of a 20 note and send it to me (it'll be donated to Cancer research... just in case I'm accused of advertising)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Steady on chaps, let's not allow this thread to degenerate.

Can I suggest that members simply cast their vote on the thread without leaving extraneous comments, the originator could "bump" the thread back if it is still attracting votes but falls off the bottom of the page.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, gaspode

My comments to sng were meant in a light hearted way and his reply i am sure was reciprical,



gaspode said:


> Steady on chaps, let's not allow this thread to degenerate.
> 
> Can I suggest that members simply cast their vote on the thread without leaving extraneous comments, the originator could "bump" the thread back if it is still attracting votes but falls off the bottom of the page.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> it could be said that they show that there is still a great deal of interest ?


It could also be the _Rubber Neck Syndrome_

Deleting a thread always generates more "interest" than if it's just locked, another example is when a link is deleted, everyone want's to look at it even though it was deleted to "protect" them .. :roll:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Is it me or does it seem to anyone else that the bext way to obtain replies is by setting up a poll, as they seem to attract more comments than actual votes LOL

you have got to laugh ??


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, gaspode
> 
> My comments to sng were meant in a light hearted way and his reply i am sure was reciprical,


It certainly was Brian, it was taken at face value... had to smile :wink:

We're all doomed!

We all agreed to this:



> You agree that our web site may expose you to Content that may be objectionable or offensive.


We can't complain as we're getting our money's worth 

(Before anyone accuses me of going off topic... it's my thread :twisted: )


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

To celebrate Easter I thought I'd resurrect this one as well :lol:


----------

